# target set at 2 yards??



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

When you shoot that close it can jam you up if you don't know what to do to compensate. You actually shoot your 20yd mark(or thereabouts) because the arrow is coming up through your line of sight. Kind of a mind screw for some people. Sounds like it got you if you shot a 10


----------



## Tfox1 (Dec 11, 2008)

edgerat said:


> When you shoot that close it can jam you up if you don't know what to do to compensate. You actually shoot your 20yd mark(or thereabouts) because the arrow is coming up through your line of sight. Kind of a mind screw for some people. Sounds like it got you if you shot a 10


Did you mean 40 yard mark

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3Dassassin (Apr 18, 2012)

it got me alright lol i hate turkey targets to so that didnt help lol a friend just told me your supposed to use your 60 yard pin on these targets? is he trying to get me to lose arrows or does he know something i dont know lol


----------



## Tfox1 (Dec 11, 2008)

3Dassassin said:


> it got me alright lol i hate turkey targets to so that didnt help lol a friend just told me your supposed to use your 60 yard pin on these targets? is he trying to get me to lose arrows or does he know something i dont know lol


He's right. It is because of sight parallax. Your arrow is below your pin and at 2 yards, your arrow has not has enough distance to match your pins. So you have to essentially hold high for the correct poi.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3Dassassin (Apr 18, 2012)

Tfox1 said:


> He's right. It is because of sight parallax. Your arrow is below your pin and at 2 yards, your arrow has not has enough distance to match your pins. So you have to essentially hold high for the correct poi.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


ok thank you,he didnt explain it just told me to use my 60,kinda left me in the dark lol i think ill get out my target and practice in the yard to see how i do,before this year i have never seen one this close.


----------



## Soksoda (Apr 2, 2009)

At that distance I use my 40 pin and my wife uses a 20 yrd pin.


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Went to a Charity shoot today and had the little red frog set at 2yds, I set the slider on 40 yards and pinwheeled it


----------



## nchunter (Dec 4, 2003)

When targets are that close, you definatly have to use a pin setting for a longer distace. Just what setting to use depends on several things such as: the height of your sight above your arrow, draw length, speed, etc... It is best to practice this at several distances, i.e. 2 yds, 5yds, 7 yds, etc... as the settings will be different at each of these close distances.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Two yards I just use my fingers and put the point of arrow right at the 12 ring.

As long as I can strech and get next to the target it works perfect evertime

Saw Nathan Brooks do it and have always done it that way.
DB


----------



## kingalw (Aug 30, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Two yards I just use my fingers and put the point of arrow right at the 12 ring.
> 
> As long as I can strech and get next to the target it works perfect evertime
> 
> ...


Are you saying you just stick the arrow in the target and don't actually shoot it?


----------



## msbigdawg (Oct 15, 2010)

Dont feel bad i shot right over a 5yder usin my 30 mark...lol


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

kingalw said:


> Are you saying you just stick the arrow in the target and don't actually shoot it?


Arrow on the string. Just pull the string back maybe four or five inchs and let it go. Arrow tips not much farther from target. Just enough to clear the bow string.
DB


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Arrow on the string. Just pull the string back maybe four or five inchs and let it go. Arrow tips not much farther from target. Just enough to clear the bow string.
> DB


Exactly!
Been doing it that way for a very long time. If you use your release you need to make damn sure you don't bust yourself in the mouth. 
Almost forgot, if you are shooting a long stabber you first remove it so you can get close to the target.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

It varies depending on your set-up but, We had a 4yd Javelina at a State Championship 2yrs ago (48yds gets there for Me) had a 6yd Bear this year (that took 34yds)... And just for the record Tim (bhtr3d) I 14'd both of them...lol


----------



## gaberichter (Aug 31, 2008)

I have to set my sight at 55yds to 12 em. Never thought about the option above. Will for sure try that. Should blow my groups mind.


----------



## 3Dassassin (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks for all the replies,im gonna go out in the yard and practice this tomorrow before work also gonna try to bend at the waist and not drop the bow arm


----------



## shotime (Jan 6, 2012)

I shoot 60 yds marker


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

depending on the archers face and anchor point, the arrow leaves the bow 3.5"-4" lower than the line of sight. for my bow... a typical modern bow using the 25 yard pin, it will first cross that line on the way up at around 8 yards, and then drop back to line of sight at 25.

if the targets are at 2 yds or so, aim 3.5" high or use a 60 yd pin if you have one. at 8 yards, dead on with 25. if somewhere in between 8 and 20, hold a bit lower.

these are approximate for everyone else since it is for my setup. you can run the ballistics on SFA for a visual image for your particular bow to give you the exact break points. one of the measurements is the vertical distance from center of your eye to the arrow at full draw.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ABTABB said:


> It varies depending on your set-up but, We had a 4yd Javelina at a State Championship 2yrs ago (48yds gets there for Me) had a 6yd Bear this year (that took 34yds)... And just for the record Tim (bhtr3d) I 14'd both of them...lol


LOL....well done ..... It is a florida asa state staple......There will be one target that will probably be under 10 yards for the white / black stake. 

We have had them where they were like 3 yards away...but you were up on a ridge that was 7/8ft over top.....to this year the cinn bear at about 6/7 yrds . 

For those that have never shot that, the size / yardage can be tricky. Adds some fun.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

We sometimes get targets as close as 1 yard.
Had a rabbit yesterday at 1 1/2 yds, kill zone around 3/4''.
70 yard aimpoint for me.

Kev


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

when I had my sight tape made he made me a cheat sheet for those close up shots. 

havent had a chance to test it out yet though


----------



## 3Dassassin (Apr 18, 2012)

Bucks said:


> depending on the archers face and anchor point, the arrow leaves the bow 3.5"-4" lower than the line of sight. for my bow... a typical modern bow using the 25 yard pin, it will first cross that line on the way up at around 8 yards, and then drop back to line of sight at 25.
> 
> if the targets are at 2 yds or so, aim 3.5" high or use a 60 yd pin if you have one. at 8 yards, dead on with 25. if somewhere in between 8 and 20, hold a bit lower.
> 
> these are approximate for everyone else since it is for my setup. you can run the ballistics on SFA for a visual image for your particular bow to give you the exact break points. one of the measurements is the vertical distance from center of your eye to the arrow at full draw.


good info,thanks alot


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> LOL....well done ..... It is a florida asa state staple......There will be one target that will probably be under 10 yards for the white / black stake.
> 
> We have had them where they were like 3 yards away...but you were up on a ridge that was 7/8ft over top.....to this year the cinn bear at about 6/7 yrds .
> 
> For those that have never shot that, the size / yardage can be tricky. Adds some fun.


Always enjoy the State Shoot, It sure leaves a lot of People scratching Their heads...lol


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Tfox1 said:


> Did you mean 40 yard mark
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Mine works out to about 31y  But, yes.


----------

